# WPX

## ur4lbl

WPX ?
   .
! 73!

----------


## ur4lbl

,   !
 ,   ,   ! HI! :Super: 
  -        WPX CONTEST.
       .
    -  .

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## RX1AL

> ....        .
>     -  .


 ,        ,   , -   4 
   ,       .       ,   .
   . WPX Honor Roll   -  1500   .    2700 .
  .

----------


## UG3G

> ,  -


 -     ...
 :Smile: 
  !

----------

